# Slide pins girling 60's.... Help



## vdubman2.0t (Mar 24, 2009)

I got the girling 60 upgrade for my 91' gti 16v and one of the front slide pins is missing... One other is stuck/frozen. Can I use another slide pin from say a vr6 or something that will fit? I can't find new pins anywhere. Or if someone has any to sell! Also the clips for the pads on the carriers... They too r missing.... Any help would be great!


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Slide pins girling 60's.... Help (vdubman2.0t)*

Rockauto.com has some Girling and ATE parts that might work, but they're listed by manufacturer's part numbers and almost no photos, just the part numbers.
They do have a kit with the bolts, slide pin boots, and the slide pins. the price listed is about $32 for: two boots, two bolts, and two slide pins.
The slide pins on your Girling 60s are all supposed to be the same length. If you will measure one from end to end, I can look at some of the spare caliper carriers that I have, and I can tell you if the pins from a different VW caliper carrier will work.


----------



## vdubman2.0t (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Slide pins girling 60's.... Help (germancarnut51)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif apprieciate the help sir! and i measured the pin at roughly 2 7/8" long from tip to tip.. let me know what u find and again thanks a bunch


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Slide pins girling 60's.... Help (vdubman2.0t)*

That's too long. Did you measure the slide pin length with the slide pin still on the caliper carrier?
You have to remove the slide pin from the caliper carrier, and measure the slide pin without the mounting bolt and the thickness of the caliper carrier added to it.
You need a thin 15mm wrench (I use a bicycle "cone" wrench) to reach the head of the slide pin, and a 13mm wrench for the head of the attachment bolt.


----------



## vdubman2.0t (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Slide pins girling 60's.... Help (germancarnut51)*

Yea the brakes r dissasembled. That was the total length of just the slide pin(including the head,but not the mounting bolt) the measurement was takin out of the carrier as well


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Slide pins girling 60's.... Help (vdubman2.0t)*

Okay, if that's the correct measurement... To tell you the truth, that sounded awful long (way longer than all the other caliper slide pins I measured).
Then, MKIII/MKII rear caliper carrier slide pins are too short.
And, Corrado G60/VR6, MKIII Golf, GTI, Jetta ABA and VR6 are too short.
Looks like you need the slide pins from Audi 5000T Girling 60 caliper carriers, because nothing else is going to fit.
I know where there's a Audi 5000T with Girling 60s in a salvage yard in good condition. They're having a 1/2 off sale this weekend, and I could get you the caliper carriers for $50 (including shipping) for the pair, or the complete calipers with the carriers (no brake pads) for about $100 (including shipping).
Let me know if you want them immediately (I would need the money before I go on Saturday morning), as I'm hoping to get at least (1) transmission (aimming on trying to get two, to make sure I get a good one).


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 9:44 AM 4-8-2010_


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Slide pins girling 60's.... Help (vdubman2.0t)*

I was at the junkyard today (Saturday) looking for a transmission, and I picked up a set of Audi 5000T Girling 60 calipers and carriers (no brake pads). Good condition, not seized, no rust and no leaks. Posted an ad in the For Sale Section for $100 shipped.
If interested IM me with your email for photos, or if you have questions.


----------

